# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Composition



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Now that I think I can take some half decent
pictures - it's time to work on composition.

BTW - check out the bug pic I took yesterday.
http://www.aquaticscape.com/offsite/jap_beetle.jpg

Anyway, let's get back to composition. What
makes something pleasing to the eye? Sometimes
its hard to tell. Some pictures, even if they're
of the same subject, just 'feel' better.

Usually we'll try to place the subject smack
in the center of the picture. I've learnt that
that's one of the most common mistakes amatuers
make. What you've got to do, is to imagine
two vertical lines, spliting the picture
into thirds, and two horizontal lines, again,
splitting the image into thirds. Now, place
the subject at one of the interecting points,
and it'll look a LOT more pleasing than
a center shot.

Try it - you'll be pleased!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Now that I think I can take some half decent
pictures - it's time to work on composition.

BTW - check out the bug pic I took yesterday.
http://www.aquaticscape.com/offsite/jap_beetle.jpg

Anyway, let's get back to composition. What
makes something pleasing to the eye? Sometimes
its hard to tell. Some pictures, even if they're
of the same subject, just 'feel' better.

Usually we'll try to place the subject smack
in the center of the picture. I've learnt that
that's one of the most common mistakes amatuers
make. What you've got to do, is to imagine
two vertical lines, spliting the picture
into thirds, and two horizontal lines, again,
splitting the image into thirds. Now, place
the subject at one of the interecting points,
and it'll look a LOT more pleasing than
a center shot.

Try it - you'll be pleased!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Pedro (Jun 11, 2003)

Do you work solely with digital equipment?


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Yep. I'm hoping to get a digital SLR next year.
I may have to sell a kidney though. Any takers?

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Pedro (Jun 11, 2003)

How does the "exposure" work with digi SLRs? In other words, is the lenght of exposure for the CCD similar to that for film?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

What Ghazanfar just mentioned is called *Rule of thirds *

What is the rule of thirds? It's simple. When you are composing a shot, mentally use straight lines to divide your viewfinder frame into horizontal thirds and vertical thirds. Then try to position your subject at the intersection of any two of these lines. Ideally, this will give you a shot that looks more alive than a shot where the subject is centered in the middle of the frame.

Without using pre-focusing (also known as focus locking) you may end up with your friend out of focus in a rule-of-thirds shot where you want to bring in an interesting background. This is because by simply pointing and shooting, the focus point will be the background, not your friend.

To use the rule of thirds and keep your friend in focus, direct the focus point at them and, once the lens focuses, depress the shutter-release button half way. You have now "pre-focused," which means that as long as your friend doesn't move, they will remain locked in focus when you move the focal point and recompose your shot for artistic effect.

It states that if u divide the frame into thirds horizontally & vertically, the points where those lines intersect are good suggestions for placement of yours main subject.

Just as a composer uses all the instruments in a symphony to create a stirring piece of music, you should compose each picture so that its parts work together to create a work of beauty. Each item in a picture has an effect on the whole, so don't just point and shoot. Take a little time to compose each picture into the masterpiece it could be.

Choosing a main point of interest: 
Although you know what your subject is, it can be hard for a viewer to determine your intent if too many elements in your picture make it confusing. Eliminate all unimportant elements by moving closer, zooming in, or choosing a different shooting angle.

Follow the rule of thirds. An easy way to compose off-center pictures is to imagine a tick-tack-toe board over your viewfinder. Avoid placing your subject in that center square, and you have followed the rule of thirds. Try to place your subject along one of the imaginary lines that divides your frame.

Watch the horizon. Just as an off-center subject is usually best, so is an off-center-and straight-horizon line. Avoid cutting your picture in half by placing the horizon in the middle of the picture. To accent spaciousness, keep the horizon low in the picture. To suggest closeness, position the horizon high in your picture.

Sample pictures:
































































[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Mon July 28 2003 at 08:35 AM.]


----------

